# Abbottabad, KPK



## ghazi52

...............*





.
*...




....
...*Army Burn Hall College Abbottabad*

Burn Hall was established by Mill Hill Fathers at Srinagar in 1943. After the partition of India established a school, under the same name, on Mansehra Road, Abbottabad,which later came to be know as the Army Burn Hall College for Boys Abbottabad











..
...
...Shohada Monument






..
.
*Ghora Chowk (Horse Intersection), Abbottabad*





*Abbottabad Cricket Ground *




.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## [Bregs]

nice pics, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................



.........................

........................
*Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul, Abbottabad*





*PMA, 3rd Pakistan Battalion, Tobe Camp Kakul – 1972.* Photo taken by Maj Farooq Rana in 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Had a wonderful 2 years at Kakul.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Had a wonderful 2 years at Kakul.



Will you share some photos .............................


----------



## [Bregs]

very fine beautiful place KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

ghazi52 said:


> Will you share some photos .............................



Will look for them, but in our times we didn't have any digital camera's so it will be difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................
*Pakistan Military Academy Kakul in 1976*






.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

A VB match ...










Group Photo with then Commandant of PMA , General Asif Nawaz Janjua (Late)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

this city now need to change the name badly after OBL raid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............A picture of Abbottabad city taken in 1907........

..
..



..................

..................

Beautiful view of the Road from Baloch Mess, Abbottabad





.
.
.





.
.
Sajjikot Waterfall in Abbottabad 





.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

1920's


----------



## ghazi52

A toll gate between Nathiagali and Abbottabad 















Abbottabad Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Abbotabad















Road to Abbottabad this week

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

RECENT IMAGES OF ABBOTTABAD AND SURROUNDING AREAS RECENTLY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The caption on the verso of the photograph reads 'Captain Mackenzie's house at Abbottabad'. Abbottabad was founded in 1853 by Major James Abbott, the first Deputy Commissioner of the Hazara District (1847-53).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Near KhairaGali Abbottabad...
July 2017...
Pic Credit: Khurram Shahzad







Abbottabad baloch hall,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lovely cloud cover over Thandiani hills.
Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Kala PAni - The Road to Thandiani 








Mesmerizing beauty of Thandyani, Abbottabad



























Baloch mess Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra Road Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

THANDIANI, ABBOTTABAD






RECENT IMAGES OF ABBOTTABAD AND SURROUNDING AREAS RECENTLY..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad....Right now!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad Public School
Beautiful morning in the Abbottabad.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautification of Shimla Park, Abbottabad is in progress. It includes cafeteria, restaurant, children play ground, plantation, gazebos, open air theatre, mini zoo, walking tracks and ample parking space !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1860s: Mountain Battery lines,


----------



## ghazi52

1915

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Beautiful pictures...beautiful Pakistan 

جزاك اللهُ خيرًا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Village Jastar road..near BaraGali
Abbottabad....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> Village Jastar road..near BaraGali
> Abbottabad....



Keep em coming bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs]
Welcome back. Pleasure to share with you.
Wish you a very healthy life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> [Bregs]
> Welcome back. Pleasure to share with you.
> Wish you a very healthy life.



Thank you dear  after a long gap

Great tourist destination this place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Thank you dear  after a long gap
> 
> Great tourist destination this place



Salute you......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The age old church at Abbottabad captures its essence. This place is worth a visit.








The hill station of Thandiani is where you can talk to the clouds and experience the beauty of wilderness. Get on a horse and enjoy the scenic beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbott Museum





Shimla Hill, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Burn Hall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First McDonald’s Branch in Abbottabad Opening on 14th December

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

ghazi52 said:


>



This one is not Army Burnhall but Abbottabad Public School. The academic area. On the right there are stairs that lead to hockey and cricket ground, then there is a graveyard and right next to it are the houses (hostels).


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh Snow, BaraGali , Abbottabad.
Yesterday....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Thandiani







COMSATS University, Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Presently the region of Abbottabad are enveloped into the striking fine white sheet of winter magic.

Let's take a look at the regions adorning the winter spell:








A local at Abbottabad resort town of Nathia Gali walking through the heaps of snow as the sun falls on the pavement. 








The sun peeks through the pine trees as tourists pose for a photo amidst the snowy winter glory in Nathia Gali. 







Children step out to play in the snow on the roadside as Nathia Gali welcomes the winter sun. 








Trees in covered in white after a snowsquall in Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest






Karlaan, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalabagh Abbottabad
Yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Famous Pakoray of Ilyasi Masjid, *
*Abbottabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shimla Hill... Abbottabad.
Yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Morning of 6th Feb 2019...
Abbottabad...
PC: Khurram shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This afternoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Village Bandi Maira road..
Abbottabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1920






..

1890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani Abbottabad...
July 21st 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Limo in the hills - Mansehra Bypass road

April 13 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad.... Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani Top

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad 
Right now..(Alhamdulillah)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Military Academy - PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani- Abbottabad- Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani Abbottabad....







Road from Nathia Gali to Dunga Gali.
Galiyat, Abbottabad. —

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Towards Thandiani....Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad....An hour ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A village in the lap of a mountain...
Abbottabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt opens Governor House in Nathiagali to the public*
,





August 25, 2019



The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Governor House in Nathiagali has opened to the public and is now welcoming bookings.


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of samunder khata, Nathiagali


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad city Pakistan view in 1860*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani....Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani Abbottabad.


----------



## ghazi52

Shimla Hill July 2019
Abbottabad


----------



## ghazi52

ایبٹ آباد کا مشہور چنار روڈ چار مختلف موسموں میں چار مختلف دل موہ لینے والے مناظر پیش کرتے ہوۓ.

Four season in Abbottabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad University of Science And Technology.*
University has constructed in front of the hazara motorway.


----------



## Hiraa

looks good.


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad* is a tourist city located in the Hazara region of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa . The city is situated in the Orash Valley, 110 kilometres (68 mi) north of the capital Islamabad, 130 kilometres (81 mi) from Rawalpindi and 150 kilometres (93 mi) Northeast of Peshawar at an altitude of 1,260 metres (4,134 ft) and is the capital of the Abbottabad District. The city is well known throughout Pakistan for its pleasant weather, high-standard educational institutions and military establishments. It remains a popular hill station attracting hundreds of thousands of tourists every year.



The town of Abbottabad, under the British Raj, was the headquarters of the Hazara District during British rule of India. It was named after Major James Abbott who founded the town and district in January 1853 after the annexation of Punjab. He remained the first Deputy Commissioner of the Hazara district from 1849 until April 1853. Major Abbott is noted for having written a poem titled "Abbottabad", before he went back to Britain, in which he wrote of his fondness for the town and his sadness at having to leave it. In the early 20th century, Abbottabad became an important military cantonment and sanatorium, serving as the headquarters of a brigade in the Second Division of the Northern Army Corps. The garrison consisted of four battalions of native infantry, of the Frontier Force (including the 5th Gurkha Rifles) and two native mountain batteries.
In 1901, the population of the town and cantonment was 7,764 and the income averaged around Rs. 14,900. This increased to Rs. 22,300 in 1903, chiefly derived from octroi. During this time chief public institutions were built such as the Albert Victor unaided Anglo-Vernacular High School, the Municipal Anglo-Vernacular High School and the Government dispensary. In 1911, the population had risen to 11,506 and the town also contained four battalions of Gurkhas. In June 1948, the British Red Cross opened a hospital in Abbottabad to deal with thousands of patients who were being brought in from the Kashmir fighting areas.
In October 2005 Abbottabad was devastated by the Kashmir earthquake. Although most of Abbottabad survived, many older buildings were destroyed or severely damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Thandyani, Abbottabad


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani....Abbottabad.
August 2019.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A view from Abbottabad-Nathiagali road.
06.01.2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad , KP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani road...
Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I.R.A

@padamchen here you may find photos of the area I hail from. Thandiani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FL-COP

Love Abbottabad, my hometown

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

I.R.A said:


> @padamchen here you may find photos of the area I hail from. Thandiani.



Hope all is well bro.

Things opening up here.

Worried. But fingers crossed.



ghazi52 said:


> Thandiani road...
> Abbottabad.



Beautiful.

As a smoker I used to revel in this weather.

Like honey the smoke used to go in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

padamchen said:


> Hope all is well bro.
> 
> Things opening up here.
> 
> Worried. But fingers crossed.




Alhamdolillah all is well. I hope everything is good at your end too.

Here it seems like .... for most people government easing on lock down means chutti to / end of corona, they have started showing carelessness ..... so yep fingers crossed .... it could have been prevented or prevented if we can somehow control our stupidity genes and show some seriousness in our attitudes for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

I.R.A said:


> Alhamdolillah all is well. I hope everything is good at your end too.
> 
> Here it seems like .... for most people government easing on lock down means chutti to / end of corona, they have started showing carelessness ..... so yep fingers crossed .... it could have been prevented or prevented if we can somehow control our stupidity genes and show some seriousness in our attitudes for some time.



At least you don't have to see km long snaking lines outside wine shops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

padamchen said:


> At least you don't have to see km long snaking lines outside wine shops.


Where did you see this? And when? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## padamchen

abcxyz0000 said:


> Where did you see this? And when?
> 
> - PRTP GWD









Yesterday.


----------



## ghazi52

Kalapani...Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shimla hill... Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani, Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Harnoi Abbottabad





Harnoi Abbottabad today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kuthwal Abbottabad...
On Thandiani road...


----------



## ghazi52

Mirpur , Abbottabad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1860s: A View of Abbottabad
Collection: Macnabb at British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalapani....Abbottabad.


----------



## ghazi52

Location : St. Luke's Church , Abbottabad.

..


----------



## ghazi52

Shimla hills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kuthwal..On the way to Thandiani.
Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1943: A view at Abbottabad / Muree Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dunga Gali, Nathia Gali Union, Abbottabad District - KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic Nathia Gali Road, Karlan, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad city as seen from Shimla Hill.

Courtesy of Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad City View, Circa 1984.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

James Abbott Indian Army Officer And Administrator In Colonial India.

General Sir James Abbott, KCB (12 March 1807 – 6 October 1896), was a British army officer and administrator in colonial India.

The Pakistani city of Abbottabad as well as the district is named after him. A portrait of James Abbott dressed as an Afghan noble and relating to his Central Asian journey, was painted in watercolour in 1841 by B. Baldwin (see illustration), now in the collection of the National Portrait Gallery in London, though it is not currently on display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning view of Abbottabad city from Shimla Hills ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shimla Hill, Abbottabad*

Courtesy of Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pipeline Track,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Golf Club Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This morning

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

General View Of Abbottabad, C.1860s.









Photograph of Abbottabad, now in Pakistan, from the Macnabb Collection, taken by an unknown photographer in the 1860s.

Abbottabad was founded in 1853 by Major James Abbott, the first Deputy Commissioner of the Hazara District. This district ran from the Himalayas in the north towards Rawalpindi in the south. Abbottabad was a cantonment, or permanent Army base, for the region; the garrison consisted of four Gurkha battalions and four mountain batteries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinar Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Baloch mess
Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Township chair lift Nawansher, Abbottabad


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, 1860's (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Portrait photograph of Sir James Abbott (March 1807 - October 1896).
Hand-coloured Half-length seated portrait, in uniform, and framed.









General Sir James Abbott was Commissioner of Hazara from 1845-53, Illustrated by Unknown. The Pakistani city of Abbottabad as well as the district is named after him.


----------



## ghazi52

Mountain Battery lines, Abbottabad, 1865 (c).







Abbottabad was founded in 1853 by Major James Abbott, the first Deputy Commissioner of the Hazara District. This district ran from the Himalayas in the north towards Rawalpindi in the south. Abbottabad was a cantonment, or permanent Army base, for the region. 

The garrison there consisted of four Gurkha battalions and four mountain batteries; this is a view of some of the mountain battery buildings.

Photograph of Abbottabad, now in Pakistan, from the Macnabb Collection, taken by an unknown photographer in the 1860's.


© British Library


----------



## ghazi52

Pipeline track dongagali , Abbotabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Umbrella Waterfall, Sajikot, Abbottabad




Umbrella Waterfall, Located in the Sajikot area of Abbottabad (30 mins walk down from Poona village).


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khaira Gali Toll plaza view


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara motorway


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## sur

@ghazi52 
I was so used to public transport having a conductor to collect fares from passengers. Conductor would thump the body of van to alert driver to stop to let passenger off.

When I went to Abbottabad, there were no conductors.
Passenger would knock on the window or the body of Suzuki pick-up, get off themselves walk to the driver to pay the fare.

*I was presently surprised*. Honesty of people in Abbottabad and in *Soba Sarhad* in general was superior to the area I am from.
People were so much nicer and humble and helpful.

One thing though, as I was not used to the higher altitude, I got a VERY severe attack of asthma in the night. Gasping for air, I ran to the window to catch fresh air.
It could be a combination of higher altitude, closed windows on the hotel, colder weather, and possibly the gases from the leaky heating system! that contributed to me getting an asthma attack.
This is a heads up for a new person going to northern areas. Be prepared and take inhalers with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Today


----------



## ghazi52

||||
Abbott Hotel, Taken By Eileen Greer (Nee Hopking) And Major Roderick Greer Of The 7th Gurkha Rifles, Abbottabad, NWFP, May 1921....







|||


----------



## ghazi52

1972 and after 50 years ... Same location


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Tonga going towards Mona Lisa Restaurant and Lady Gordon’s Garden.
Just observe that there are no vehicles on the road and the clump of trees have lined the road. Photo taken from outside the MES Office, Abbottabad, 1970 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Shimla Hill ....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------

